# Country Bumpkins Whimsical 6th Freshening udder



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

This is Whimsey's first freshening with me, and I'm very pleased with what she's shown me!
This is her first with quads, each of her previous freshenings have been singles and twins 
I only took 2 cups from her after a 6 hour fill as I wanted to ensure her kids ate


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Whimsey is so easy to milk... such a soft texture and milks out very fast


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks very nice for 6 freshenings!! 

and congrats on the quads!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow, liz, you really have some nice girls in your herd! :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks all.... I know what I like as far as milking a doe goes  After years of milking my pygmy/nigerian cross does, I like milking a doe who has enough room under her for my pail and my hands 

I may keep a doeling from Whimsey next year...totally depends on how this year pans out though.


----------

